# Можете ли вы определить этот аккордеон / баян?



## Zach F. (29 Окт 2021)

Всем здравствуйте, 
Я нашел этот аккордеон для продажи в рекламе здесь, в США. У него правая клавиатура, расположенная как баян, и переключатели регистров, как у Юпитера, но на левой стороне нет большого переключателя преобразователя, который я видел на российских преобразователях. Меня это вообще сбивает с толку, потому что он не совсем похож ни на один русский баян или аккордеон из любой другой страны, которые я обнаружил в исследованиях. 

Я написал продавцу, русской женщине, но она, похоже, не знает деталей инструмента. Сам инструмент находится на расстоянии нескольких тысяч миль; вряд ли я смогу его посмотреть, но мое любопытство заставляет меня узнать, что это такое. Я спросил на англоязычном форуме, участником которого являюсь, но они в таком же тупике, как и я. Возможно ли, что инструмент представляет собой гибрид двух коробок с новым целлулоидом? Я уже видел это здесь раньше. 

Я ценю любую помощь, которую вы можете предложить, и приношу свои извинения за плохую грамматику в Google Translate. 
Зак


----------



## ugly (29 Окт 2021)

На правом полукорпусе в косых ракурсах видны остатки надписи "HOHNER" крупными буквами.
Не нашел такую модель в поиске картинок.


----------



## Zach F. (2 Ноя 2021)

Спасибо за это наблюдение, ugly. Это был бы совершенно уникальный Hohner, особенно с учетом логотипа.


----------



## ugly (3 Ноя 2021)

Да, логотип "Московская фабрика музыкальных инструментов", но левая рука совершенно нетипичная для российских/советских баянов, аж 6 регистров.
Регистровая машинка от баяна "Россия", но такие баяны обычно четырехрядные.


----------



## Kuzalogly (4 Ноя 2021)

Самоделка. Возможно, что от хорошего мастера, а возможно что и нет)… . Сколько инструментов и их деталей пало в борьбе за создание сего чуда- трудно даже предположить... .


----------



## Zach F. (11 Ноя 2021)

Думаю, вы, вероятно, правы, Кuzalogly. Спасибо вам обоим за понимание. Я дам вам знать, если когда-нибудь узнаю больше.


----------



## MAN (12 Ноя 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Самоделка.


А это что значит? Вещь которая сама себя сделала что ли? Или то, что она изготовлена исключительно из подобранных в лесу коряг и шишек? Или то, что из деталей павших инструментов (не самодельных), но на коленках и голыми руками?


----------



## Kuzalogly (12 Ноя 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> А это что значит?


В моём понимании- инструмент (возможно что очень даже хороший) сделан из узлов и деталей нескольких инструментов. По бедности или в стремлении сделать лучше лучшего, т.е. шедевр,- история умалчивает.


----------

